# Stock bolt pattern and offset for mk5 Rabbit?



## burnt_toast07 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase some steelies for my 07 Rabbit and just wondering which bolt pattern and offset the stock rims use, currently have the 16in multispokes with 205/55-16 tires
Just found some locally with 5x112 pattern and 45mm offset, how will they fit?
thx


----------



## burnt_toast07 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: Stock bolt pattern and offset for mk5 Rabbit? (burnt_toast07)*

bump... bout to go buy them now just want to confirm..


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Stock bolt pattern and offset for mk5 Rabbit? (burnt_toast07)*

they are 5x112 yes.
whats the width on the wheels your looking at? 
+45mm et will work in most cases.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Stock bolt pattern and offset for mk5 Rabbit? (burnt_toast07)*

should be fine for 16x7.5 wheels


----------

